# Cutting my butt.



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Cut a few inches off the butt of my cheap bass pro 6'6" offshore angler rod. I am very pleased with how it came out. Much more manageable now. This is my all purpose rod.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

good job!! I will be doing the same - 4" off my Ugly Stik 6'6" for my wife to use.
I'm glad to see what the results are before I take the plunge.
good job


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

The annoying part was the trimming the foam so the butt cap sits flush.


----------

